# AOKP Menu Navigation Bar Icon



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi I just applied the honeycombish theme for AOKP and I love everything about the theme besides the navigation bar icons. I was wondering if anyone could make a flashable zip file that has the original ics navigation bar icons including the big menu icon that is included with aokp. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15078-softkeys-softkey-collection-cdmaupdate-22-01/


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Do these icons include the huge menu button that comes with aokp? I'm so used to having it on my navigation bar and I'm not a big fan of the menu button that appears on the right side of the bar because its too small and it doesn't show up all the time when I need it. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

